# Anno 1701 unter windows7 64-Bit



## raffael1001 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich habe anno1701 unter windows7 64-Bit ganz normal installiert, jedoch wenn ich das Spiel starten möchte passiert genau garnichts. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Juli 2010)

ein bisschen suchen schadet nicht, ein Thread ist genau auf dieser Seite 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/105930-anno-1701-win7-x64-absturz.html


----------



## Wincenty (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch Anno 1701 W7 Pro 64x aber es läuft alles supi hast du den Patches drauf?


----------



## schumi (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch Anno 1701 W7 Pro 64x und es wird nach einer digitalen signatur gesucht. wo finde ich diese?


----------

